# Movie, TV legend James Garner dies



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2014)

Actor James Garner, whose whimsical style in the 1950s TV Western "Maverick" led to a stellar career in TV and films such as "The Rockford Files" and his Oscar-nominated "Murphy's Romance," has died, police said. He was 86.
He was found dead of natural causes at his home in the Brentwood area of Los Angeles Saturday evening, Los Angeles police officer Alonzo Iniquez said early Sunday.







Sad news today!  I always liked to watch him on TV & in movies!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 20, 2014)

RIP James.  You did a good job while you were here.

Always liked his shows.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

He was one of my faves, loved the fact he and his wife stayed together 60 years.  RIP James.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 20, 2014)

I always enjoyed his work. 
Well done, James, and RIP.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2014)

He was genuine and I always liked his humor.  Well done indeed Jimbo!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 21, 2014)

Dang - another great one gone. 

Go easy, James - I always enjoyed your work.


----------

